# Outside Fish Pond Water and Infusoria???



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

So I spawned my bettas and I have freshly hatched brine and boiled eggs ready to go. Today is day 4 from the successful spawn and I can see fry in the nest swimming vertically. I want to make sure that I can use water from an outdoor man made and maintained fishpond from my friends yard for infusoria. There was moss on the rock in there and I toor some off with some water I collected. Does this water contain infusoria? Can I put it in my fry tank for my fry? Or should I stick to Hikari First bites, egg yolk, and brine? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Outdoor ponds could have all manner of pathogens and parasites. I'd stick with food specially for baby fry, since you don't have time to create infusoria yourself.


----------



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you! Whew! That could have been bad!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sure! In the future, you can create infusoria safely yourself. Just put floating plants like duckweed, guppy grass, and others into a tank or bowl of conditioned tap water, and leave it where it gets lots of sunshine. It takes a couple of weeks to make sure you have a good, strong population for your babies.


----------



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

So if I some java moss and put it in a large mason jar with conditioned water on my balcony would that work? Or would a window be better (though I only get sun on my patio thats where my garden is and no light in any windows)?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

From what I've been told, anywhere where it'll get good sunlight. If sunlight can't be arranged, you can just use a desk light with a CFL bulb and 6500 (daylight) brightness. Leave it on 12 hours a day, and you'll grow yourself some infusoria!


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I am taking green water from my pond and feeding it to my fry


----------

